# Neuer Rechner - welche Hardware?

## ekki_123

Tag.

Mal angenommen das ein neuer Rechner her muss, welche Hardware würdet ihr empfehlen?

Randbedingungen:

- ca. 1kEur zur Verfügung, ohne Bildschirm, Tastatur usw.

- Eigenbau, also kein Komplettsystem

- Dual-Screen ist ein Muss (2x DVI, Bildschirme sind vorhanden)

- möglichst leise (ok, relativ)

- KDE 4 soll mit allen Schikanen flott funktionieren

- die Kiste spielt ein wenig Server für verschiedene Funktionen (Mail, Samba, httpd intern).

- Entwicklungsarbeit mit Perl und C++

- Gelegentliches Rendering mit povray

- viel Bildverwaltung

- viel Bildbearbeitung

- Kommunikation (Skype, E-Mail, ICQ usw.)

- etwas Multimedia (mal utube gucken, etwas streaming-Gedudel im Hintergrund, aber kein Home-Multimedia-Unterhaltungs-Mega-Center)

- kaum Gaming, ausser mal OpenTTD oder so.

- OS natürlich gentoo

- kein Termindruck, das Ding soll irgendwann mal so im Laufe des 1. Quartals 2010 fertig werden, d.h. ich könnte evtl. noch die eine iderandere neue Entwicklugn abwarten, wenn es sich lohnt.

- das soll der Hauptarbeitsrechner für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre sein/bleiben, so wie beim Vorgänger.

Beim Prozessor denke ich an einen i7, aber bei MoBo und der GraKa fehlt mir im Moment der Überblick. Empfehlungen?

Danke,

Ekki

----------

## UTgamer

Also ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten diese Kombination für rund 600€ mit 8GB overclocker-RAM plus neuem Cooler Master 620Watt Netzteil (ohne Gehäuse und HDs) gekauft und bin vollauf glücklich mit den Komponenten. Wenn du z.B. Kernelkonfigs oder andere Werte möchtest kann ich sie dir liefern.   :Very Happy: 

Das System ist das zur Zeit schnellste auf der Welt, es zieht gleich mit einem Intel Core I7 aber kostet nicht mal ein Drittel eines Intel Systems, es macht Spaß mit bis zu 6GB großem tmpfs für /var/tmp/portage auch das Open-Officepaket in einer RAM-Disk zu kompilieren.

Hauptplatine, MSI 770-C45:

MSI 770-C45:

xsreviews.co.uk

planet3dnow

CPU, AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition:

techreport

8GB Overclocker-RAM, OCZ DDR3 PC3-12800 Platinum Low-Voltage Triple Channel:

OCZ DDR3 PC3-12800

Die BIOS-Tackteinstellungen für das RAM:

FSB ratio ist 1:4, zudem muß dieses schnelle RAM bei 1,92 Volt Betriebsspannung betrieben werden um stabil zu laufen.

Grafikkarte, nVidia GTX 275 mit 896MB RAM und TV-out von ASUS 

(war mit die billigste 275er mit TV-out), die 285 und 295 sind noch allzu teuer.

GTX 275

Den Hauptplatinen-Soundchip verwende ich nicht (bei mir orig. Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS mit HW-Mixer), der verbaute Realtek ALC888S soll aber auch problemlos gehen.

Also hochoptimierte Kernelkonfig (bis auf Soundeinstellungen) zu liefern ist kein Problem.

Apropo Gehäuse, ich verwende ein Coolermaster Stacker Tower aus meinem Bestand, Antec liefert auch hervorragende Gehäuse für Hochgeschwindigkeitssysteme.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ab hier nur für mitlesende Geschwindigkeitsfanatiker wie z.B. Spieler:

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -ffast-math"" (das -ffast-math ist nicht jedermans Sache und macht nur bei fast genau 5 Gentoo Paketen Probleme (~ 5Promille der Progs haben Probleme, für diese Progs wie firebird (Datenbank) schalte ich von Hand mal zurück. Meine Systeme laufen seit 4 Jahren problemlos mit meinen CFLAGS einzig auf AMD sauber, kein einziger Intel-Prozessor kann diese Flags ohne Fehler/Abstürze verarbeiten, aber diese Diskusion hatte ich schon zur Genüge im Forum. Für deine Zwecke auch nicht zu empfehlen, mehr für mitlesende Spieler die das letzte Quäntchen Geschwindigkeit herauskitzeln wollen.

----------

## ekki_123

Wow. Danke für die fundierte und umfangreiche Info! Ich werde mir die Spielsachen genau angucken.

Gruß,

Ekki

----------

## franzf

Sry, aber das ist ein Gamer-System und für deinen Anwendungsbereich (in meinen Augen) zu Heavy...

Der Phenom kostet >130€!

Ein Athlon X2 240 tuts für dich sicher auch, notfalls ein x4 620, wenns 4-Kern sein soll. Ersterer liegt bei ~45 €, letzterer bei 89 €.

Der Phenom hat nur einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Athlon: L3-Cache. Einen wirklichen Vorteil bemerkt man erst beim Spielen, und da auch nur bei ganz bestimmten (glaub Crysis wird da immer erwähnt). Also für dich irrelevant...

Kostenersparnis: enorm... ebenso Stromkostenersparnis  :Very Happy: 

Grafikkarte:

Knappe 300 € ?!? Für die GTX 275. Wieder: Nur für extremst-Zocker...

Flüssige Grafik selbst mit dem ganzen KDE4-Schnickschnak liefert sicher auch schon eine GT220 oder GT240. Oder ne nette Radeon (Treiber können da allerdings recht frickelig werden, und du hast kein VDPAU).

Kostenersparnis: >200€

RAM: 8GB sind schön. Nur brauchts echt keine OZS, vor allem weil der Athlon (und das Board) nicht wirklich was mit den DDR3-1600 arbeiten, laut Spec ist bei DDR3-1333 schluss. 230 - 280 € sind auch ziemlich happig. 4GB G.SKILL DDR3-1333 (laut Alternate richtig gute Dinger) gibts für 67 €. 8GB ~ 135. wieder ca. >95€ gespart.

Vor allem spürst du nix bei noch schnellerem RAM...

Das MSI-Board ist allerdings wirklich zu empfehlen. Für 54 € bietet es alles was du brauchst. (Zu mindest was ich brauchen täte  :Smile: )

Ciao

Franz

----------

## UTgamer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Sry, aber das ist ein Gamer-System und für deinen Anwendungsbereich (in meinen Augen) zu Heavy...
> 
> Der Phenom kostet >130€!
> 
> Ein Athlon X2 240 tuts für dich sicher auch, notfalls ein x4 620, wenns 4-Kern sein soll. Ersterer liegt bei ~45 €, letzterer bei 89 €.
> ...

 

Gebe ich dir teilweise recht, jedoch hat er angeführt:

- Gelegentliches Rendering mit povray

- das soll der Hauptarbeitsrechner für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre sein/bleiben

Beim Prozessor denke ich an einen i7

Gegenüber diesen Angaben ist es schon recht passend im Vergleich, für die anderen Dinge natürlich übertrieben.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Grafikkarte:
> 
> Knappe 300 € ?!? Für die GTX 275. Wieder: Nur für extremst-Zocker...
> 
> Flüssige Grafik selbst mit dem ganzen KDE4-Schnickschnak liefert sicher auch schon eine GT220 oder GT240. Oder ne nette Radeon (Treiber können da allerdings recht frickelig werden, und du hast kein VDPAU).
> ...

 

Jetzt heute 2009/2010 hast du damit vollkommen recht, aber die angepeilten 4-5 Jahre hält diese Kartentechnologie so gerade eben durch in 2014 wird sie das untere Level stellen.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RAM: 8GB sind schön. Nur brauchts echt keine OZS, vor allem weil der Athlon (und das Board) nicht wirklich was mit den DDR3-1600 arbeiten, laut Spec ist bei DDR3-1333 schluss. 230 - 280 € sind auch ziemlich happig. 4GB G.SKILL DDR3-1333 (laut Alternate richtig gute Dinger) gibts für 67 €. 8GB ~ 135. wieder ca. >95€ gespart.
> 
> Vor allem spürst du nix bei noch schnellerem RAM...

 

Hier hast du nicht recht, ich habe den 955-BlackEdition Prozessor vorgestellt, dieser hat keinerlei Übertacktungssperre und läßt sich luftgekühlt von 3,2 frei auf 3,7GHz tackten und schlägt hierbei jeden auf dem Markt befindlichen Intel, allerdings kann man nur Übertackten wenn das RAM den FrontSideBus (FSB) mitgehen kann, dies kann aber ausschließlich das Overclocker RAM.   :Wink:  Richtig: Ohne BlackEdition 955er oder jetzt 965er macht auch kein OverClocker-RAM Sinn.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das MSI-Board ist allerdings wirklich zu empfehlen. Für 54 € bietet es alles was du brauchst. (Zu mindest was ich brauchen täte )
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 

Da sind wir einer Meinung, und im BIOS sind voreingestellte Regler um in 10% Schritten zu übertackten   :Laughing: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Das MSI-Board ist allerdings wirklich zu empfehlen. Für 54 € bietet es alles was du brauchst. (Zu mindest was ich brauchen täte )
> ...

 

Ist halt die Frage ob er USB 3.0 und SATA3 mitnehmen will oder nicht, wenn ja würd ich noch etwas warten, bis aktuelle Boards raus sind.

----------

## ekki_123

@franzf:

Ja, schon klar, ich nehme sowas halt als Grundlage um mich mal zu orientieren. Ich habe den HW Markt halt in den letzten Jahren wenig verfolgt.

Die Kosten sind, ähm, nunja, nebensächlich. Ich will hier nicht den Großkotz raushängen lassen, ich habe auch keinen Dukatenesel, aber gebe jetzt lieber n paar Maak mehr aus und habe dafür wie gesagt ein System, das in den nächsten Jahren noch mithalten kann ohne zu nerven. Aber hast schon recht - wenn ich ein paar Euro sparen kann, weil ich eh nix von den Features merke bzw. nutzen kann, dann werde ich das auch tun.

@ScytheMan:

ack, USB3 und SATA3 sind Dinge die ich beachten sollte. Sind beides keine Showstopper, falls ich die nicht habe, aber wert drüber nachzudenken. Thx.

Gruß,

Ekki

----------

## franzf

Ich versteh das sehr gut.

Die andere Seite: Gebe jetzt 350 € statt 600 aus, dann kannst du dir in 3 Jahren nen komplett neuen Rechner zulegen, der dann am Ende für das gleiche Geld midenstens genauso gut ist, als der den du jetzt für viel teuereres Geld bekommst. Dann hast du jetzt einen der dir reicht, und in 3 Jahren einen der zu dem Zeitpunkt ausreicht  :Wink: 

Und die Hitzeentwicklung/Kühlanforderung an eine 200W-Grafikkarte und der Stromverbrauch sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Nur mal als Vergleichswert angebracht, obige vorgestellte Rechnerkonfiguration benötigt 47 Minuten (bei 3,2 GHz CPUs) um Openoffice 3.1.1 angegeben zu kompilieren.

Schön währe ein Vergleichswert zum von ekki_123 angefragten Intel Core I7; wenn ein Core I7 Nutzer die bitte anbringen könnte, oder aber auch Vergleichswerte anderer aktueller CPUs/Rechner.

----------

## schachti

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt heute 2009/2010 hast du damit vollkommen recht, aber die angepeilten 4-5 Jahre hält diese Kartentechnologie so gerade eben durch in 2014 wird sie das untere Level stellen.
> 
> 

 

Ich sehe das ganz wie franzf: Bei Computersystemen nie das kaufen, was man in 5 Jahren vielleicht brauchen kann - denn wenn man das tut hat das System überschüssige Leistung, die man 3 Jahre lang nicht braucht und die man in 3 Jahren deutlich billiger bekommt. Ich plane immer für ca. 2 Jahre, wähle die dafür passenden Komponenten und schaue dann, an welchen Stellen man mit wenig Geldeinsatz signifikant mehr Leistung bekommt. In der Summe gibt man dann nicht mehr aus, hat aber immer das passende System mit aktueller Technik zum akzeptablen Preis. Die Grafikkarte, die man heute für 300 Euro kauft, weil sie in 5 Jahren gerade so noch ausreicht, gibt's in 3 Jahren für unter 100 Euro.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier hast du nicht recht, ich habe den 955-BlackEdition Prozessor vorgestellt, dieser hat keinerlei Übertacktungssperre und läßt sich luftgekühlt von 3,2 frei auf 3,7GHz tackten und schlägt hierbei jeden auf dem Markt befindlichen Intel, allerdings kann man nur Übertackten wenn das RAM den FrontSideBus (FSB) mitgehen kann, dies kann aber ausschließlich das Overclocker RAM.   Richtig: Ohne BlackEdition 955er oder jetzt 965er macht auch kein OverClocker-RAM Sinn.
> 
> 

 

Black Edition bedeutet, der Multiplikator ist frei wählbar, so dass man für moderates Übertakten den FSB gar nicht anfassen muss. Ich würde keinen OC-RAM empfehlen - die Leistungsunterschiede sind minimal, dafür verbrät er wesentlich mehr Strom, wenn man ihn wie oben beschrieben mit fast 2 V statt mit 1,5 (Standard) betreibt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das MSI-Board ist allerdings wirklich zu empfehlen. Für 54 € bietet es alles was du brauchst. (Zu mindest was ich brauchen täte )
> 
> 

 

Ich persönlich habe gerade das MSI 785GM-E51 gekauft. Ebenfalls sehr günstig (und hat im Test der c't sehr gut abgeschnitten, unter anderem wurden der geringe Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsystems im Idle und die gute Lüftersteuerung hervorgehoben).

----------

## UTgamer

Ich stimme Schachti in allen Punkten zu.  :Exclamation: 

Meine Rechnerkonfiguration ist mehr für aktuelle Spiele (Ut2004 und Quake4 unter Linux, Windows > Crysis) gedacht die ich damit gleichzeitig auch voll ausnutzen kann. 

Wobei die 8GB Grenze eine Menge Möglichkeiten für viele verschiedene tmpfs-Zwecke ermöglicht.

Hier meine Nutzung für 8GB an RAM:

Für jegliches emerge nutze ich ein eigens erstelltes "temerge" Script:

```
#!/bin/bash

# http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Arbeiten_mit_tmpfs

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352458-highlight-var+l%F6schen.html

# Wenn die Datei .keep nicht existiert, noch erstellen

file=/var/tmp/portage/.keep

if [[ -e $file ]]

then

      mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=6144M /var/tmp/portage;

      echo "Mounting 6144MB of physical RAM to /var/tmp/portage";

sleep 2;

echo -e "emerging ${*} ....\n";

emerge $*;

cd ;

umount /var/tmp/portage;

echo "/var/tmp/portage is unmounted";

fi

# x11-libs/wxGTK kommt mit 850MB nicht aus.
```

Nun brauch ich nicht mal mehr für die Riesenkompilation von OpenOffice eine Festplatte, findet alles im RAM statt und spart hier viel Zeit ein. 

/tmp oder der Browsercache bleiben alle in einer RAM-Disk, und bei jedem Reboot finde ich ein sauberes System vor.   :Wink: 

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Computersystemen nie das kaufen, was man in 5 Jahren vielleicht brauchen kann - denn wenn man das tut hat das System überschüssige Leistung, die man 3 Jahre lang nicht braucht und die man in 3 Jahren deutlich billiger bekommt.

 

Genau so ist das. Die optimale Kosteneffizienz erreicht man, indem man eher in der untersten Preisklasse kauft. Da kann es sich durchaus lohnen, alle 18 Monate eine neue CPU (+ Mobo, falls neuer Slot eingeführt wurde) zu kaufen.

Ich möchte noch drei Punkte zu bedenken geben:

1. Intel führt gerade neue CPUs ein, die in 32nm gefertigt werden und vermutlich viel energieeffizienter sind als die jetzigen Modelle. Jetzt im Januar kommen die dual-core Clarkdales mit integrierter Graphik (=GPU und CPU auf demselben Die). Später irgendwann kommen auch 32nm-CPUs mit 4 und 6 Kernen.

2. Denk nicht nur an den Anschaffungspreis, sondern auch an die Energieeffizienz. AMDs 45nm CPUs sind zwar beim Kauf erheblich günstiger als die Nehalems von Intel, aber sie setzen mehr Energie um. Im totalen Leerlauf liegt die Differenz bei etwa 20Wh. Bei Vollauslastung ist Intel sogar noch energieeffizienter als AMD, speziell wegen dem Hyperthreading. Über längere Zeiträume kann die Energieeffizienz durchaus die Differenz der Anschaffungskosten ausgleichen oder sogar Umkehren!

3. Du sagst, du willst einen neuen "Hauptarbeitsrechner". Das impliziert, dass du noch andere Rechner hast  :Smile: 

Falls dem so ist, überleg mal, ob es sich nicht lohnt, alle vorhandenen Rechner via Virtualisierung in einer einzigen Maschine zu vereinen. Spart Geld, Platz, Lüfterlärm...

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ab hier nur für mitlesende Geschwindigkeitsfanatiker wie z.B. Spieler:
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -ffast-math"" (das -ffast-math ist nicht jedermans Sache und macht nur bei fast genau 5 Gentoo Paketen Probleme (~ 5Promille der Progs haben Probleme, für diese Progs wie firebird (Datenbank) schalte ich von Hand mal zurück.

 Ich möchte dir ja nicht den Spaß an deinen CFLAGS-Experimenten nehmen..  :Wink: 

Aber:

Ich denke es ist unnötig Optionen wie "-mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse3" extra mit anzugeben, das sollte doch alles schon in "-march=amdfam10" mit enthalten sein.

 *Quote:*   

> amdfam10, barcelona
> 
>     AMD Family 10h core based CPUs with x86-64 instruction set support. (This supersets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, 3dNOW!, enhanced 3dNOW!, ABM and 64-bit instruction set extensions.)

  Quelle

----------

## SvenFischer

Was nützt ein schnelles System, wenn die HD alles ausbremst?

Ich hab nu auch die Nase voll und will root und /home auf die SSD packen. Das Dilemma ist das gleiche wie immer, die nächste Generation die schneller und bunter wird liegt in den Startlöchern...

Früher war bei Gentoo der NAchteil die langsame Installation wegen des Kompilierens - das war einmal...

----------

## ekki_123

 *zyko wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bei Computersystemen nie das kaufen, was man in 5 Jahren vielleicht brauchen kann - denn wenn man das tut hat das System überschüssige Leistung, die man 3 Jahre lang nicht braucht und die man in 3 Jahren deutlich billiger bekommt. 
> 
> Genau so ist das. Die optimale Kosteneffizienz erreicht man, indem man eher in der untersten Preisklasse kauft. Da kann es sich durchaus lohnen, alle 18 Monate eine neue CPU (+ Mobo, falls neuer Slot eingeführt wurde) zu kaufen.

 

Ok, schon klar. Aber ich muss gestehen, das mir meine Zeit zu schade ist, alle 18-24 Monate auf was Neues umzusteigen. Das dauert ja, unabhängig vom Install-Prozess, doch immer etwas. Mit dem jetzigen Rechner lebe ich seit 6 Jahren (AMD Athlon XP, 2GHz) und habe in der Zeit nur mal die Platten getauscht, weil die andauernd laufen.

 *zyko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte noch drei Punkte zu bedenken geben:
> 
> 1. Intel führt gerade neue CPUs ein, die in 32nm gefertigt werden und vermutlich viel energieeffizienter sind als die jetzigen Modelle. Jetzt im Januar kommen die dual-core Clarkdales mit integrierter Graphik (=GPU und CPU auf demselben Die). Später irgendwann kommen auch 32nm-CPUs mit 4 und 6 Kernen.

 

Ok, die 32nm Sache ist ein Argument. Aber will ich die GPU wirklich auf dem Mobo bzw. dem gleichen Die haben? Ist das nicht etwas unflexibel? Und hat die dann die gleiche Leistung wie eine hochgezüchtete Karte von Nvidia oder ATI?  Nur weil die GPU näher an der CPU sitzt? Hm....

 *zyko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Denk nicht nur an den Anschaffungspreis, sondern auch an die Energieeffizienz. AMDs 45nm CPUs sind zwar beim Kauf erheblich günstiger als die Nehalems von Intel, aber sie setzen mehr Energie um. Im totalen Leerlauf liegt die Differenz bei etwa 20Wh. Bei Vollauslastung ist Intel sogar noch energieeffizienter als AMD, speziell wegen dem Hyperthreading. Über längere Zeiträume kann die Energieeffizienz durchaus die Differenz der Anschaffungskosten ausgleichen oder sogar Umkehren!

 

Ja, Energieeffizienz ist ein Argument, richtig. Auch wg. Lärm. Aber das die Mehrkosten des Stromes den Anschaffungspreis irgendwann übersteigen kann ich im Moment nicht glauben. Ok, ich bin zu faul zu rechnen, ist nur so mein Bauchgefühl.  :Smile: 

 *zyko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Du sagst, du willst einen neuen "Hauptarbeitsrechner". Das impliziert, dass du noch andere Rechner hast 
> 
> Falls dem so ist, überleg mal, ob es sich nicht lohnt, alle vorhandenen Rechner via Virtualisierung in einer einzigen Maschine zu vereinen. Spart Geld, Platz, Lüfterlärm...

 

Schon richtig, aber ein virtueller Rechner lässt sich so schlecht mitnehmen ins Café, in den Urlaub oder oder in die Bahn  :Smile: 

Ich habe hier in der Tat mehrere Rechner, sehe aber aus verschiedenen Gründen keine Möglichkeit, die auf eine Hardware zu packen. Hat auch was mit Ausfallsicherheit zu tun, der "Hauptrechner" ist nur die Kiste, an der ich Mails archiviere, etwas entwickele, die die Backupkapazitäten hat usw. Dann gibt's noch einen Rechner fürs Hobby, das ist ein Igel mit VIA CPU, 40W; dann noch einen alten Rechner zum austesten von anderen Distris, der hat in der Tat mehrere virt. Maschinen drauf, dann das alte und das neue Notebook. Ach so, zählt ein NSLU-2 auch als richtiger Rechner?  :Smile: 

Naja, jedenfalls sind die Tipps hier schon sehr hilfreich und werden mir bei der Entscheidung Anfang des kommenden Jahres sicherlich hilfreich sein. Danke an alle.

Gruß,

Ekki

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, Energieeffizienz ist ein Argument, richtig. Auch wg. Lärm. Aber das die Mehrkosten des Stromes den Anschaffungspreis irgendwann übersteigen kann ich im Moment nicht glauben. Ok, ich bin zu faul zu rechnen, ist nur so mein Bauchgefühl. 

 

Ich hab hier den "unverschämt-teuer" Tarif von den Stadtwerken... 

Die Ersparnis eines Core i5-750 versus AMD Phenom II 955 hab ich mit 33 Euro pro Jahr ausgerechnet, falls mein Rechner immer an ist und seine Zeit nur im Leerlauf verbringt. 

Bei non-idle-Aktivitäten ist der Energieumsatz für mich nicht vorhersehbar, aber laut diversen Benchmarks und meinen eigenen Tests sind die Unterschiede bei Vollauslastung sehr gering. Aber: Der Core i5-750 ist bei allen Aufgaben minimal schneller fertig als der Phenom II 955, so dass er schneller wieder in den Idle-Zustand hüpft. Der i7-860 ist bei gleicher Taktung völlig identisch zum 750er, aber durch das Hyperthreading kann er bei einigen Aufgaben nochmal ein bisschen Zeit gewinnen. Beispiel x264-Encoding: Hier macht das Hyperthreading 5-10 Frames pro Sekunde bei fast gleichem Energieumsatz aus. Das wären etwa 5 gesparte Minuten pro 100 Minuten Filmmaterial. 5 Minuten, in denen mein Rechner idle ist statt ausgelastet.

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, die 32nm Sache ist ein Argument. Aber will ich die GPU wirklich auf dem Mobo bzw. dem gleichen Die haben? Ist das nicht etwas unflexibel? Und hat die dann die gleiche Leistung wie eine hochgezüchtete Karte von Nvidia oder ATI? Nur weil die GPU näher an der CPU sitzt? Hm....

 

Die GPUs in den neuen Clarkdales werden sicher wieder lahme 2D-Gurken. Der Vorteil einer integrierten GPU ist vor allem, dass man dadurch kleinere Mainboards fertigen kann, also v.a. etwas für den Notebookmarkt. Ich wollte auch nicht andeuten, dass du dir genau so eine CPU kaufen sollst, aber deren Erscheinen wird hoffentlich etwas Bewegung in den Markt bringen und die Preise für andere CPUs senken. Fürs Q1-2010 sind außerdem neue Lynnfields mit reduzierter TDP angekündigt.

----------

